# In what style/genre is Sebastian Bäverstam's own compositions?



## jonatan (May 6, 2016)

First I saw the incredible performance of Kodly cello sonata by Sebastian Bäverstam 



 that was my first acquintance with this hypersensitive and hypersmart master of cello. Then I saw his own composition 



 and now I want more of his music (contemporary music) and more of music of such style. I can see in Youtube that there is small recording company Eidolon Records which has only 4 clips published in Youtube but all of them are in this style.

Maybe such style has no common name, but maybe there are other such composers and performers? Of cours, I would like to get listen more from Sebastian Bäverstam, but I have already heard everything on Youtube from him.

That man is awesome!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The Kodaly sounds clearly folkish, probably based on his native Hungarian folk melodies. The cellist's original music sounds similar to film music to me, but a lot more virtuostic.


----------

